
Rethinking Recurrent Neural Nets - jostmey
https://www.medium.com/@jostmey/rethinking-recurrent-neural-networks-8dee3e27f197?finished
======
minimaxir
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13817017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13817017)

